# legs too muscular?



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm female and I'm worried my legs are getting too muscular from running. I'm short too, 5'1", and I can't tell if they're getting really gross or what. I've had people mention to me that I have "burly" muscular legs and I'm getting so self conscious.

What do you think would be the maximum amount of leg muscle a girl can have and still be feminine? Am I allowed to post a picture to show you guys?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You can post a pic as long as you have clothes on. I am a......ahem leg aficionado. I can certainly tell you what I think.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

You must be genetically inclined towards muscular legs if theyre growing from just running.

Which means, its going to be hard to stop it. No need to stop running if you enjoy it. Don't worry about what anyone thinks. Some people like muscular legs on women. That's a trait you have, so own it and be proud of it.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You are probably overreacting 
People who judge other people by their leg muscles aren't worthy of your time anyway!


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

the people judging you probably have wiggly-jiggly legs. trust me, it's better to have muscles to hold everything in place than to wobble each time you take a step. and a girl can have as much muscle as she seems fit and still be feminine. who the hell invented the definition of feminine anyway?


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you doing distance running or sprints?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't have any tips for leaner legs. And "too muscular" is too subjective for judgement. However, I do share the same insecurity as you. My legs are pretty muscular too, and since I'm also only 5'1'', my height gives the illusion that they're bigger than they are. Three years ago, I was doing squats for the conditioning portion of my martial arts club. Mid-workout, the guy behind me says "Melissa, your hamstrings are huge." Was that a threat to my femininity or validation to my athleticism? I don't know. But it left me feeling confused and conflicted about the look of my body."


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

These are muscular legs....


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Coincidence said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you've got a point...

Anyways, to the OP, as stated above, I don't think that muscles show a lack of feminity, it's just up to you whether you like them or not.

If you feel like you want leaner muscles, maybe you could try pilates? I've heard that stretching helps.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

I think muscles are great on women, not to the point of like the steroid look but strong legs are very attractive. Especially when she works her glutes well too hehe!


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!



notbethmarch said:


> and a girl can have as much muscle as she seems fit and still be feminine. who the hell invented the definition of feminine anyway?


That's very true, thanks for reminding me. I get so caught up with societal ideals and norms sometimes... I should stop worrying about it and continue doing my own thing! 



Coincidence said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in any teams, but I guess I'd be more of a distance runner haha. Seems like I should switch to sprinting(?)

My legs are a little more like the second photo. Though she's very pretty and feminine so maybe I'm fine.



Secretly Pretentious said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any tips for leaner legs. And "too muscular" is too subjective for judgement. However, I do share the same insecurity as you. My legs are pretty muscular too, and since I'm also only 5'1'', my height gives the illusion that they're bigger than they are. Three years ago, I was doing squats for the conditioning portion of my martial arts club. Mid-workout, the guy behind me says "Melissa, your hamstrings are huge." Was that a threat to my femininity or validation to my athleticism? I don't know. But it left me feeling confused and conflicted about the look of my body."


You know my pain ;A;
I also have a hard time figuring out if those comments are meant to be criticism or compliment.


----------



## Carl is An Awesome Possum (Mar 5, 2014)

Muscular is good, at least IMO.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

